# Unobtainable surge 🤬



## Bspringz (Jan 3, 2020)

This is our Friday night Chinatown surge. Chinatown always has the biggest surges on the weekend. My blue arrow is in Chinatown. I have literally never been able to get the full Chinatown surge because it's right next to the ocean and for some reason it always puts the surge on sand island. I can get to sand island but it's 15 minutes out of the way and would be pointless to drive over there at 2 am on a Friday night. Sand island is all industrial warehouses/cargo port/tow yard/coast guard. It's not exactly a hotspot at 2 am. Any other markets have an annoying unobtainable surge like this? It annoys the crap out of me every weekend!


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Ive seen them in gated communities. 2 or 3 dollars more than outside the community.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

This is our version of sand island... A completely unobtainable SURGE in the middle of the Mississippi River across from Memphis.... Happens nightly.... Some real BS..


----------



## Bspringz (Jan 3, 2020)

By now I’ve literally lost out on thousands because of this.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Tell yourself that the surge is half full, not half empty. Just be glad that you get a double digit surge or any surge at all.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

GPS spoofer works wonders


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Bspringz said:


> By now I've literally lost out on thousands because of this.


U Cant drink from a mirage.

Surge colors are how the Algorithm
moves cars around to benefit Uber's paying customers,
and Uber's customers don't like surge pricing

Drivers are a non issues.
For each that quit, is deactivated or dies, &#128175; newbies are onboarded



#professoruber said:


> *GPS spoofer works wonders*


Agreed&#128077;
If Deactivation is your Goal


----------



## Bspringz (Jan 3, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> GPS spoofer works wonders


Yeah but no. It's not worth the risk. I feel like it would be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's not unobtainable. You just said you can get to it. You just don't want to drive 15 minutes out of your way. It doesn't matter if it's busy over there or not. Regardless if it's busy or not, you still grab the surge


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

So close yet so far is a bait and switch, Uber‘s IT dept is staffed by former used car salesmen.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Have to go to a foreign country to grab this Lyft surge. Full disclosure: Notice I am not even online. I Rarely, if ever, will drive for either of these companies. I was sitting in a lot waiting for my private clients.


----------



## Bspringz (Jan 3, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It's not unobtainable. You just said you can get to it. You just don't want to drive 15 minutes out of your way. It doesn't matter if it's busy over there or not. Regardless if it's busy or not, you still grab the surge


Yeah totally not worth it for the extra $1-4. By the time I get back to Chinatown nobody would be left to pick up and I would have to drive even further to get to bars that are still open. I'd be stuck with base surge instead of minimum surge. In all that time I could get 1-3 surge rides. It is not worth the hassle and I would lose more money than I gain. Plus by the time I got there, the surge might dissipate! Waste of gas and my time.

Also... in between Chinatown/sand island is kind of a sketchy neighborhood...


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

Dekero said:


> This is our version of sand island... A completely unobtainable SURGE in the middle of the Mississippi River across from Memphis.... Happens nightly.... Some real BS..
> 
> View attachment 415778


Lol, but you should get extra for driving into the river!


----------

